# This puppy has the sweetest face!



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10133734


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Isnt' she cute. I looked on petfinder yesterday....for no reason really....and saw her and other cuties. It always make me sad to see so many pups needing homes.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-what a little honey! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Isnt' she cute. I looked on petfinder yesterday....for no reason really....and saw her and other cuties. It always make me sad to see so many pups needing homes.[/B]



I know I was browsing for no reason at all :brownbag: :brownbag: and came across her too! She is so cute. :blush:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

It si showing she has been adopted :aktion033:


----------

